# [solved]seabios-1.7.0: qemu: could not load PC BIOS 'bios.b

## toralf

Hhm, 

I upgraded qemu today to 1.1.1 (from 1.0.1) - therefore the new seabios version was  forced - now I'm getting that error and wondering about  :Sad: 

Update

With 

```
-L /usr/share/kvm/
```

 it works now (regression since 1.6.3) , but how can I tell that virt-manager ?/Update

Gah - the symlink link was missing: 

```
/usr/share/qemu
```

----------

